# Have you let any walk?



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

So my friends are giving me grief that i let a 4 pt.,walk tonite.He was med . body and just a 4pt so i figured he d get bigger next year,it s private property and just 2 of us are allowed to hunt.230 acres of pristine land to enjoy the outdoors on.Just wondered if anybody else lets them walk?:!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

that all depends on whether your hunting horns or meat i myself usaully go for meat so yes i would have shot him you cant eat the horns


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

that all depends on whether your hunting horns or meat i myself usaully go for meat so yes i would have shot him you cant eat the horns i have killed 2 so far for the freezer a small 8 pt and a doe


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

this topic is about as touchy as talkin about keepin smallmouth bass. PERSONALLY I pass on waaaay more deer than I ever shoot. It honestly disgusts me when people shoot fawns or young bucks, unless it is their first hunting experience or they are young hunters that are just learning. It is really no challenge at all to shoot a young, stupid deer, especially with a gun. People will always say that young deer taste better and so on, but if its just about meat go to the store and save all the money on expensive guns, stands, etc... it will still be cheaper. The simple fact that nobody can deny is that it takes more hunting ability and skill to take large, mature deer and shooting small deer ruins the chance that that deer may be a trophy some day (buck or doe!). Again I will take heat for saying this, but its a personal preference. I admire you for letting one walk. I hope you are rewarded with a big one next time or get another crack at him in a couple years when he is a wise monster! Its about the hunt, not the kill.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I do you will never kill a big one if you kill the small ones Ive passed on several this year and in past seasons some really nice ones but just my 2 cents


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

It's all about personal preference. It used to bother me when hunters would take small bucks, but I've come to realize that I am in no control of the situation. I have also come to realize that there WILL ALWAYS be big bucks in the area I hunt. Personally, I won't take a buck unless it has atleast 8 points and its outside the ears. Like I said, it's personal preference. Don't let it bother you.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

This is my First year bowhunting (been hunting with guns for 14 years) and I have passed on a ton of opportunities. My dad is giving me a little grief for being too picky for my first bow kill...but I am trying to get a management program started at my family farm and it starts with passing smaller bucks.
I've been hunting hard, but so far about 85% of my encounters have been with small bucks. I had a decent 8 come in at 30 yards which, in retrospect, I should have shot...but I have seen what other bucks are on my farm so I passed him. I would love to get a doe, but my select few encounters have been with old matriarch does that have somehow or another given me the slip. Its been a blast!

However, I do NOT frown upon people that shoot whatever they can. In fact, I encouraged one of the guys that hunted my farm to take this fork-horn that has annoyed the crap out of me (I have spent between 5 and 7 hours total with him in my shooting lane in 10 trips). He did take the deer and it worked out well because the deer was aged at 3.5...terrible genetics...big body, but no rack.

So, do whatever you feel is right and stick to it no matter what pressures you might get from others.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

During bow hunting season I pretty much focus on bucks. You only get to tag one buck per season, so I will usually wait for one that is worth while (to me). For the most part bow hunting season is low pressure and you have the luxury of time to wait it out for the one that is good enough for you. If I want one for the freezer, there is always gun shooting season or late season bow hunting for does.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> However, I do NOT frown upon people that shoot whatever they can. In fact, I encouraged one of the guys that hunted my farm to take this fork-horn that has annoyed the crap out of me (I have spent between 5 and 7 hours total with him in my shooting lane in 10 trips). He did take the deer and it worked out well because the deer was aged at 3.5...terrible genetics...big body, but no rack.


Good point. If you cull all the bucks with the big racks, what's left in the gene pool?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I have passed up about 15-20 deer.All very nice.I am looking for a trophy that has been haunting me for years.You can see him in the thread I started called BUCKS..


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't gun hunt, but during bow season I pass too many deer to count. Good for you for holding off. Anyone that gives you a hard time for selecting to pass an immature deer doesn't know much about deer management. If everyone would let young bucks walk and pass on button bucks our deer hunting would be insane.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

My Father in Law always tells me how he shoots any deer he sees, he has only killed small deer. He always complains cause he doesn't get to see the big bucks. I wonder why. 

Nice job letting him walk. I passed several good shots at small bucks before I took mine. It was very rewarding to wait.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

What bothers me the most is people that begrudge others for shooting what ever they please.

Not all hunters measure success based upon antler score. There is a lot more to a hunt or you are watching too many hunting shows on TV

I promise I will never tell someone what they should or should not shoot if they promise to never try and tell me

By the way, let a 120-125, 8 point walk by at 7:50 this morning


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you dont pass on young bucks then you will never have mature bucks! I understand accidents happen, as I shot a deer this year I shouldnt have by mistake! HE was a 135 inch 3 y/o. HEre are a few of the bigger animals I let walk this year that I have photos of!

































All these animals are 3 y/o except the fisrt, he is a 2 y/o. NExt year these deer should be phneomenal! Unfortunately gun season is very ahrd on my young deer!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

If I had 200 acres of private land that was loaded with deer and lots of time to hunt them, then I would let the small bucks and fawns pass. I am not fortunate enough to have the land or time. I hunt public land, so I take the first deer that comes down the trail. I only take 1 deer per year to fill the freezer. 

I started bowhunting 3 years ago to give myself more chances to hunt. I have yet to take a deer with a bow because I have passed on some shots that I was not totally confident on. I gut shot a 6 pointer last year and never found it. I passed on a 4 pointer a few years ago cause it was 30 yards away and I wasn't confident in my accuracy.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Only shoot a deer *YOU* want to take and that you will be excited and happy about. That may be any deer for some hunters; it may be a B&C class buck for other hunters.

For as long as OH has had an open deer season the majority of deer killed are immature and this is not going to change.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

I hunt public land in so ohio,I passed on 9 does and two bucks on monday,had a big 10 close but on the move,ive seen too many yearlings killed on public land,seems like the people who hunt there kill almost anything,I think the limit on public land should be reduced to 1 deer.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Kaiser878, judging by the photos, you've got some pretty high standards there. They all look like shooters to me even if I had my own private 200 acre wood! Hope to see some pics of what you consider a big one!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Let this one walk..








Waiting for this one....


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I've passed up probably a total of 8 bucks this year with the bow... only one was... very, very close to gettin it- the rest where just scrub bucks.

I don't bash anyone for shooting a little guy but I will tell you one thing- there is just as much work involved in gutting/dragging/processing a 110lb 4 pter as a 190lb 10 pter but guess what- theres at least another 30lbs of meat. if you pay for the processing you may as well try and make your money count!


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

ive let 5 bucks go this year...a couple i couldnt help they came in directly behind me,very nice 8 point but didnt wanna spook him so let him walk. ended up getting a nice 11 point on vet day..will look good on the wall. tastes great!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

this topic comes up every year on here and it is the smae old argument. As of right now there is no laws on what you can not shoot so if you want to shoot a fork horn more power to you. I personally shoot what I see because I like deer meat. You can bash me all you want I really dont care if I disgust you guys. I know I am not the only one like this. Some people do like to hunt for trophy's and I commend them for that. It takes a lot of effort and hard work plus time and a little luck to achieve the ultimate goal. When I see people with deer I always go up and congratulate them and try to get the story out because I like hearing them. Hunting is what you choose it to be. Dont tell me it is easy to kill yearling deer either. There is a lot of work involved with them too. You still put time and effort into the hunt just as you would any other. Our group has worked hard all week for deer and has managed to hang up four so far and we are thankfull for that but it was a lot of work and a lot of ground to cover for four deer. One of which is a yearling button buck. Anyways good luck to all of you in whatever you are chasing whether it be that true monster or a trophy in the eye of the beholder
adam


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I have let a dozen small Bucks walk during the whole season so far and twice as many does and yearlings....3 Does did not get a pass  they are in the freezer...2 with the bow and 1 with the Gun....If you want to let them walk then do so...if not So what....Take what you want if it is legal....I want a Big Buck as much as the next guy...how ever if I feel I want to fill a Tag I do... I hunt in Zone C and there is no shortage of deer and the Numbers need to be thinned and I do my best to do my part  what kind of challenge would it be if everyone always got a big one.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

This could be an age group difference..I have killed lots of does and bucks...however I dont kill for meat anymore. I hunt to be in the woods and waiting for that "Trophy". I also put alot of work into hunting a deer,learning how it lives on a daily rouitine. I am a selective hunter. I do have an advantage tho living in the woods.

Good luck to all.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

collegekid said:


> this topic is about as touchy as talkin about keepin smallmouth bass. PERSONALLY I pass on waaaay more deer than I ever shoot. It honestly disgusts me when people shoot fawns or young bucks, unless it is their first hunting experience or they are young hunters that are just learning. It is really no challenge at all to shoot a young, stupid deer, especially with a gun. People will always say that young deer taste better and so on, but if its just about meat go to the store and save all the money on expensive guns, stands, etc... it will still be cheaper. The simple fact that nobody can deny is that it takes more hunting ability and skill to take large, mature deer and shooting small deer ruins the chance that that deer may be a trophy some day (buck or doe!). Again I will take heat for saying this, but its a personal preference. I admire you for letting one walk. I hope you are rewarded with a big one next time or get another crack at him in a couple years when he is a wise monster! Its about the hunt, not the kill.


 
I agree 100%. Pass them up, be patient, you will be rewarded. Then you can laugh at your friends.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

collegekid said:


> It honestly disgusts me when people shoot fawns or young bucks, unless it is their first hunting experience or they are young hunters that are just learning. It is really no challenge at all to shoot a young, stupid deer, especially with a gun. People will always say that young deer taste better and so on, but if its just about meat go to the store and save all the money on expensive guns, stands, etc... it will still be cheaper.


It disgusts you ??? WHY ?? Some people dont hunt for antlers, they hunt for meat to help feed their families and sometimes other families too. I personally shoot ONE deer for myself and then give away any other deer that i shoot to the Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry program.....or to NEEDY FAMILIES in my neighborhood........that shouldnt disgust you at all. Trust me shooting a few young does or even button bucks is NOT going to deplete the entire herd in the state of ohio. Anyone who pays for a deer tag has the RIGHT to shoot any deer they choose and as long as they are not wasting the deer or its meat ..............that is perfectly fine IMO............people who complain about shooting ANY deer crack me up IF the DNR thinks we need to stop shooting deer for any reason they WILL make changes to the laws ............ until then get over it !!! 

As far as shooting a young and STUPID deer goes ..............that is a CRAZY comment too............ not everyone has access to private land to hunt where the deer run THICK IN HERDS some people only hunt public ground and maybe only have one day to hunt so they take the first deer they can get a decent shot at. If you OWN land and want to manage the herd a certain way by only killing certain (AGED) animals that is fine but PLEASE dont judge people who take a deer within the LAWS and say that it disgusts you !! 


I personally WONT shoot a young buck 9 times out of 10...............i fill my tags with does and search for a good sized buck throughout muzzleloader season but i would never tell anyone else what to shoot or not to shoot


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hell guys, I cant even see a doe in the woods anymore!


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

TCBA- Notice that I did not say a deer had to have a huge rack to be a trophy...I have donated both of the mature deer I have killed this year. im sure the state appreciates their funding going to processing of larger deer for the needy. You are getting all fired up when all I did was express my opinion. Also there are plenty of mature deer on public land, it just takes a talented hunter with patience and a little luck to get them. I myself do not like how the tv shows make it seem like only 150" or bigger deer are trophies. I just dont see the challenge or sport in shooting a young dumb deer. Legally you can do what you want and nobody on here is going to change anyones mind. I was just lending my support to a true sportsman that was getting a little ribbing for putting his skills to a greater test than some choose......

Also you always hear that you can't eat the horns. I agree 100%. A big wise doe can be the greatest challenge of all deer at times and a real trophy. My humble opinion is its about proper management and taking mature deer.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I passed on 14 small 'non-shooter' bucks on opening day of gun week, and passed on more throughout the week. I harvested a very nice twelve point three years ago, and until I see a bigger one, or have a shot at one, I choose not to shoot one (a buck). I love to deer hunt, and I'm more than happy to harvest a doe. I love backstraps on the grill, or venison sausage in place of every day ground beef in my chili. I feel very fortunate if I am afforded the opportunity to bring home a doe after a hunt.

It does not bother me when other hunters harvest small bucks. One man's 'non-shooter' buck may be another man's trophy buck. It's none of my business how another hunter chooses to fill his/her tags. If a buck is taken by legal means, then congrats to the hunter, no matter the size.

Our camp has decided to shoot only 'nicer' bucks six years ago, and we've seen more bigger bucks since. On occasion, we've let a couple 'new guys' to camp harvest a small buck if they've never harvested a buck.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This is like debating fly fisherman VS all other fisherman, bow VS gun, or catch and release. It called hunting and it's for a reason, to harvest deer and keep the population down in the name of conservation. 

We all need to get over the stereo types and stick together instead of arguing who has the right to say what is, or what not is a trophy to another person. I for one will *never *knock another person for shooting what they want. 

The only problem I have is people who kill just to kill a deer because it is a trophy. If you kill it, eat it or stay home!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I passed on 3 different little bucks and 5 little yearling does/buttons. I couldn't seem to get a mature doe within bow range for nothing.. I was thankful that I finally got a nice 8 with my bow and a really big doe on opening day of gun. I shot a short video of one of the smaller racked bucks I passed on & he had a big body on him.


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Missed a big 12 point during bow season. Settled on a nice 8 point very next morning ( 1st buck with a bow). Wouldnt you know it first morning of gun season just looking for a young doe for the freezer the same 12 point walks within 20 yards of my stand. Still very happy with the 8 point but next year I may be a little more patient. By the way hopefully that big one walks by the stand tomorrow when my seven year old is with me. That would be a huge thrill if he connected on him.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Hell guys, I cant even see a doe in the woods anymore!





tcba1987 said:


> It disgusts you ??? WHY ?? Some people dont hunt for antlers, they hunt for meat to help feed their families and sometimes other families too. I personally shoot ONE deer for myself and then give away any other deer that i shoot to the Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry program.....or to NEEDY FAMILIES in my neighborhood........that shouldnt disgust you at all. Trust me shooting a few young does or even button bucks is NOT going to deplete the entire herd in the state of ohio. Anyone who pays for a deer tag has the RIGHT to shoot any deer they choose and as long as they are not wasting the deer or its meat ..............that is perfectly fine IMO............people who complain about shooting ANY deer crack me up IF the DNR thinks we need to stop shooting deer for any reason they WILL make changes to the laws ............ until then get over it !!!
> 
> As far as shooting a young and STUPID deer goes ..............that is a CRAZY comment too............ not everyone has access to private land to hunt where the deer run THICK IN HERDS some people only hunt public ground and maybe only have one day to hunt so they take the first deer they can get a decent shot at. If you OWN land and want to manage the herd a certain way by only killing certain (AGED) animals that is fine but PLEASE dont judge people who take a deer within the LAWS and say that it disgusts you !!
> 
> ...


I agree with the guys in my shoes

I never had the chance on a buck during bow season even though I put in my time this year more then ever...

Youth season I got drawn to hunt salt fork I passed on five or so small bucks such as spikes, forks, even a six and a smaller eight-The eight I took was a 1/1/2 old very nice deer but no monster, that doesn't bother me... I think more smaller bucks such as spikes and forks need to be taken out of the heard IMO they will never amt. to anything.

I also shot a small doe on opening day only six months old and 100lbs, I knew all of this when I shot it, but thats wanted-smaller deer=easier to clean. Also more tender meat-it's a fact-I mean the skin peels off em like a banana 

What aggravates me is the guys that are strictly big buck hunters as IMO thats not what hunting should be about but as I think back this thread was about if I let any walk and I did including quite a few does throughout bow season one I stuck but lost a bloodtrail after 300 yds. Life goes on


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I had a spike buck come by me Wednesday and I just watched it go buy while thinking to myself. I'm not going to shoot that deer. He's just a kid !


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Well guys, I got a big doe tonight and 2 last week in WV so im happy although I didnt get it around where I did all the hard work at this summer for the deer but oh well..IM HAPPY WITH DOES lol


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

During rut we only rack hunt. I watched several does and couple smaller bucks. I watched a small 6pt within 12yds of me while he keep looking at me. He looked across a pipeline and here comes a shooter 10. He got approx. 35yds of me but thru the brush and no clear shot.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Some of those pictures look like good corn fed deer


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have harvested two yearlings this year= good eatin!!! I have also let several bigger does and a huge bodied half rack walk now that i have my freezer meat i want to get a nice buck but if it comes down to the end of the season I will fill my tag. I think you should shoot what you want to each is his own.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nobody ever mentions the fact that someone who shoots a small six pointer may have just spared the life of the trophy that you have been targeting throughout the year. I am not implying that everyone should shoot small bucks to remove them but just that this happens every year and the following season always brings about plenty of large quality bucks. Ohio has a very plentiful supply of deer and I don't really see a problem with what we have as far as quality either. Now if some folks choose to be more selective to allow the bucks to grow bigger then that is fine. But for people to criticize others for their selection process seems a bit elitist.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

North/south fisherman,
There is no merit to the belief that a young buck has poor genetics because his first rack is a spike or fork. You can't determine the true potential of a deer until 3.5 years or older. I've witnessed this with my own eyes multiple times. 

If everyone got on the same page we could increase herd quality for the benefit of all hunters to enjoy. It's not an "elitist" attitude.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

supercanoe said:


> North/south fisherman,
> There is no merit to the belief that a young buck has poor genetics because his first rack is a spike or fork. You can't determine the true potential of a deer until 3.5 years or older. I've witnessed this with my own eyes multiple times.



Took me about one minute to find some legit study material to prove my point
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/game_management/deer/genetics/

Not saying a spike can't be big, but doesn't happen often


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I guess we should have killed the 6 spikes and forks last year on our farm that all turned into 110" 2.5 year old 8 pointers this year. Do you think that they might grow even bigger by next year?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

supercanoe said:


> I guess we should have killed the 6 spikes and forks last year on our farm that all turned into 110" 2.5 year old 8 pointers this year. Do you think that they might grow even bigger by next year?


What do you feed a deer to make it grow from a spike to a 110" 8 point in one year? Just wondering, I want to put in my order before its all gone!


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

I read an article from james kroll a while back stating that spikes are no more inferior than a 6pt 1.5. Typically a spike is a buck that was born later than those who have larger 1.5 frames! Given good genetics and good food sources I have seen bucks put on 15-25 inches from one year to the next!


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

To each is own! Everyone hunts for different reasons...food, antlers, nuisances on crops etc. I think it's funny how aggrevated people get for other people expressing their veiws on their particular situation. If you are to shallow to not get upset when other people express their opinions you should probably move to Cuba or something. Every state has different laws in the name of conservation. In Iowa you have to tag a doe before being able to tag a buck. I am pretty sure in Michigan a while back you couldn't take a spike unless it had more than 3 inches of beam length. In Ohio it's pretty much open season. If you don't like the particular laws in your state then find a state that better suits you. I think that ODNR does a pretty good job with managing the herd granted it keeps growing. Even though they allowed hunters to take up to 6 deer in zone c this year they won't get the numbers to where they want them most likely because most hunters just aren't willing to shoot more than they need many won't even shoot a Doe. Shoot an extra doe and donate it...I will put money down that the more does you start taking out of your local herd the nicer the bucks are going to be.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

In the wild how does one know that a sizable 8 point was a spike the prior year? I am not asking this because I believe the spikes are inferior. I am just saying that I would have no idea what a 110" buck looked like the prior year without it having some very distinct characteristics.

So if a spike is inferior what are you guys claiming is his potential? I don't know of many mature bucks that will never reach 120" status at a fully mature age. True they may not be a 160" like we all dream of but they are trophy in many people's eyes. And unless we had a deer branded or penned up how do we know that these trophies that everyone shoots were not spikes in their first season with antlers? I think one factor that can control whether they are a spike or a fork the first year could be genetics. Heck we as humans all mature at different rates. But I also think that another factor can be that the one is a bit older than the other. Or maybe has fed better. Perhaps the spike was sick for a period of time that delayed its growth.

Bottom line is we really don't know what the future holds for all of these small bucks. Only time will tell that story. I personally choose not to shoot any of these baskets and forks but that is my own standard but I don't scrutinize those who do. Youngsters and many first time hunters often take these deer and view them as trophies through their eyes and that is what they are. I really see no reason to look down upon those who choose to shoot them.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. If shooting a smaller buck makes you happy than that's what it is about. I've shot some nice deer but must admit I've never been more proud of the little 6 pointer my son shot when he was 7yrs old during the youth season. To me that was bigger than any trophy buck in my house! I let the little bucks walk because it's not what I'm looking to shoot. I'm fortunate to have property to hunt where there are plenty of deer and seeing young bucks is common. Makes it easy to pass on numerous deer. Others are not so fortunate and just seeing a deer is exciting. A doe is a trophy. To each their own.

I let the little ones walk but must admit in my younger days I've shot numerous lesser bucks. At the time they made me happy. You age as a hunter and just shooting a deer is less important. They don't get big unless they get a chance to age. Right now thats what excites me so I hold out until I see what I want(many times it does'nt happen)


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Passed up about 8-10 I'm not one of these hunters that has to see antlers before I pull the trigger, If I came accross a nice buck sure I'd shot, but I did pass on a couple 4 points and a spike earlier in the season, passed on a couple smaller does also, But when I finally did take a doe sit was a nice size and I now have some nice meat in my freezer, to me let the young kids fill the walls with antlers, I enjoy watching them enjoying the hunt, me I just like having a few deer bergers when I'm hungry.


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

i passed on a few bucks this year, two 4 pts, 2 small 8s, a spike, a six, and two button buck. plus a dozen does, all the time watching for this one nice buck... i saw him got no shot he came ten yards behind a hill smelled me and ran...... so mad at least there is this weekend tho


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think that if its legal its fine with me.

I would only ask that those who hunt with the "you can't eat horns" approach consider that Ohio now allows, in fact encourages, the taking of does...lots of them. There is no shortage of does or meat. So, if you want meat mostly, you might consider two things:
1. Little bucks will grow to be bigger bucks and an awful lot of guys do enjoy hunting for a bigger one.
2. Does taste better, generally speaking, at least in my opinion.

I have had the privilege of hunting several different areas of Ohio and it seems that in the more populated areas, the buck to doe ratio can be less than favorable when too many bucks are taken, small and large. I can't help but think that problem (which is supposedly not good for the herd) might be alleviated by guys taken the VERY plentiful does if they really just want meat.

And yes, I do understand that some guys get extremely few hours in the woods each year, so for them, if they see any deer, they harvest it. I guess I'm talking about the guys who hunt more than one season like gun and muzzleloader or bow and gun, etc.

In the end, guys will do what they please and as I said, as long as its legal, I guess we're all doing fine.


----------

